# que le pasa a gentoo

## Kamui-Chan

veo que cada dia que pasa hay siempre mas problemas en la instalacion de gentoo error en bootstrap en compilar el kernel en Xfree .....

----------

## rommelin

Yo nunca he tenido ningun problema.

Seguramente que muchos de esos problemas son fallos humanos (por no hacer las cosas en el orden adecuado o como haya que hacerlas). Tal vez otros sean por incompatibilidades en el hardware.

Con esto no pretendo criticar a nadie (ni mucho menos) pero no se puede valorar de esta forma una cosa, en este caso gentoo, por un infimo numero de errores que le puede dar a un infimo numero de usuarios (en comparacion con toda la comunidad de gentoo).

No se, es mi opinion.

 :Wink: 

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## ELROBE

Si echas la vista atras y te acuerdas de lo jodido que era compilar todo en otras distros, serán muchos menos problemas.

	Yo estoy haciendo una transicion de debian a gentoo por la cantidad de problemas de scripts mal construidos en la rama "stable", por que el debian/rules no permite definir los flagas para compilar la xfree con optimizaciones, porque cada paquete lleva el tema de las optimizaciones a su bola, por que el apt-builder no me soluciona todo estos problemas, etc ......

----------

## tirantloblanc

ELROBE: Pues que quieres que te diga, he trabajado bastante tiempo con Debian y tiene uno de los sistemas de trabajo más congruentes y estables que he visto. Sí lo que quieres es compilar paquetes, compilalos a mano, o no utilices Debian porque ese no es su fuerte.

Gentoo no es perfecta y tiene fallos, pero para eso estamos la comunidad, para intentar encontrar soluciones y colaborar. Si encontráis un bug, pues entonces haceis un informe en bugs.gentoo.org. Daos cuenta que gentoo es una distro bastante joven y no tiene una comunidad de desarrolladores tan grande como lo pueda tener Debian.Last edited by tirantloblanc on Sun Dec 08, 2002 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lanark

 *Kamui-Chan wrote:*   

> veo que cada dia que pasa hay siempre mas problemas en la instalacion de gentoo

 

Te referís a que vos tenés más problemas? O a que aparecen más problemas posteados en los foros?

Si es esto último, es muy probable que aparezcan más problemas porque cada vez es más la gente que usa Gentoo...

Personalmente nunca he tenido ningún problema que no fuera error mío, ni con la 1.2, ni con la 1.4

----------

## azote

yo creia que los problemas solo eran en la version para ppc   :Confused: 

----------

## sergi34

yo el único problema mínimamente serio que he tenido ha sido que petaba la compilación de KDE por culpa de unos headers erroneos en los XFree86 4.2.1 i que se solucionaba reemplazando ese header por el de la 4.2.0.

----------

## dioskecho

Yo tuve el mismo problema conpilando el KDE pero se ve que ya lo solucionaron porque e instalado recientemente Gentoo otra vez de cero y no tuve ese problema al instalar el KDE.

Pero sin enbargo encontre otros errores que pude solucionar de un modo medio cabeza, linkiando archivos que no se encuentran con el nombre que el programa pide, como por ejemplo el licq cuando lo instalas y lo ejecutas dice que no encuentra un archivo, el cual busque uno que se llamara mas o menos igual y lo linkie y ahora anda bien, pero por ejemplo cuando instale Gentoo esta ultima vez, cuando puse passwd para el root me dijo que no se podia por culpa de un archivo, entonces hice lo mismo y linkie con uno parecido, el problema que ahora anda pero hay programas que no registran al root o a cualquier usuario, como por ejemplo el SSHD me tira un error muy feito, no me lo acuerdo ahora pero me pasa con todos los programas que utilizan el archivo passwd.

Lo que es verdad es que esta comunidad esta echa para ayudarnos mutuamente entre todos para poder salir adelante. Lastima que el foro de Gentoo en Español es un poco pobreton en el sentido que no hay mucha gente que responda las consultas de los usuario, hay muchos post de gente que consulta algo que nunca les responden, es mas la informacin que saque de los foros en ingles que la que saque de aca y eso que de ingles se poco y nada.

Bueno, basta de quejas, si hay algun error en Gentoo ya se va a solucionar, si son medio navos como yo y le pifian en algo y les da error, aca los podemos ayudar.

Alsemos nuestras copas y brindemos por Gentoo.

Que la fuerza los acompañe.

Salu2

-----------------------------------

DiosKecho.com.ar

----------

## kabutor

El unico problema serio q tuve yo ( y digo problema de la gentoo no de cosas q hice mal q fueron unas pocas) fue con las gentoo-sources, se me quedaba tiesa la maquina al iniciar por primera vez en el cron creo, el bootstrap bajandome la ultima version si me fue bien siempre, y lo hice 2-3 veces  :Very Happy: 

Busque en el foro y a alguien le paso lo mismo y la solucion eran las  vanilla-sources todo perfecto ahora mismo.

Haria falta una lista de correo en castellano q no se si la habra.

----------

## BaSS

Si que la hay, 2 a falta de 1, 1 para usuarios y otra referente a la documentación.

Saludos

(en la web principal tienes las direcciones de las listas de correo)

PD: también hay un canal en  irc.openprojects.net #gentoo-es

----------

